# HELLOOO! I'm new



## charlottevwa

HEy my names charlotte im new, im 18. heard about this site from the bounty website. had my little one 3 weeks and 5 days early on the 20th july (was due 12th aug) hes called cameron and hes so gorge! hes still only 6 n a half pound! slowly putting on the weight though ,so dont worry! xxxx


----------



## Imi

Hello charlotte ...

Amazing who we chat to at 2am in the morning!! glad you joined, can chat to you more often now without trying to find you on bounty lol!!

Enjoy your membership ...

CONGRATS ... *hugs*

:D xxx


----------



## charlottevwa

oooh u live in warrington i see! i live in altrincham, which is also in cheshire... its about 8 miles from the centre of manchester.... xxxx


----------



## Imi

Hun there are quite a few warrington girls on here ... we seem to have taken over lmao!!!

We meet once a week for coffee you should join us one day soon :D
xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi charlottevwa, Welcome!


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey hun welcome to the forum 
cameron sounds soooo tiny and cute congrats


----------



## Lauz_1601

welcome to the Forum! Im from warrington too! Alti isnt far atall we could come meet u there one day. xxx


----------



## HB

Hiya Charlotte https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wave.gif

Cameron sounds lovely! 
Congrats on becoming a mummy! 

xox


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Awwwww your baby is still titchy!!!! xx


----------



## Wobbles

Aww bless congrats on the birth of your wee one & welcome to BabyAndBump charlottevwa.


----------



## charlottevwa

ooh only just got all ya messages! thanks!
yeh he is such a cutey! he was weighed yesterday at 7lb1oz, and hes 8 weeks old! lol, nothing to worry about tho! hes just a little guy!

ooh yeh i could come for coffee sometime yeh! only prob is i dont drive!

xxxx


----------



## HB

_lol I don't drive either!
Would make life so much easier for us all to get together!! lol!!

Awww your bubba sounds so so iccle and cute!!!

xox_


----------

